# Construction Square - checking & adjusting to 90*



## Niki (6 Nov 2006)

Good day

I would like to share with you my way.

The "Punching" idea is not mine; I saw it on the Net.

Regards
niki


```
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Framing%20square/SQ01.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Framing%20square/SQ02.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Framing%20square/SQ03.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Framing%20square/SQ04.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Framing%20square/SQ05.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## mel (6 Nov 2006)

niki , 
thats a blOOOOOdy big hammer


----------



## Niki (6 Nov 2006)

Yes it is, 1kg.

You have to punch is strong, all the idea is that you expand the iron on one side and it causes the square legs to "open" or "close".

niki


----------



## paulm (6 Nov 2006)

Has anyone tried it to see if it works ?

Don't have an out of square square to fix, just curious !

Cheers, Paul.


----------



## Nigel (6 Nov 2006)

I have successfully tried that idea on a square I purchased from classic hand tools, it was very simple and effective, 

Nigel


----------



## Anonymous (6 Nov 2006)

is that the place at needham market? The prices they charge it should have been a square square :roll: :lol: :lol: 
Once I was an innocent naive lad I thought set squares/framing squares _were_ square but now I know better :lol: :lol: 
Mind the square in the picture looks like its been in out in out shake it all about was it dropped off a scaffold a few times :wink: :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## colinc (6 Nov 2006)

Not quite the same but I bought a Marples 12 inch square off Ebay a while back that was clearly not square when tested in the normal way, just more than 1/32 inch out over its length. Sunday I finally got frustrated with it sitting on the rack and (carefully) gave it sufficient taps with a big mallet to adjust it back to 90 degrees. I have to say that I should have done it sooner - a non square square is less than useless.

I'll check it from time to time now to see if it moves back but I suspect I was relieving some old injury and it will stay true.

Colin


----------



## Nigel (7 Nov 2006)

mr spanton":1lx52cyu said:


> is that the place at needham market? The prices they charge it should have been a square square


It was second hand and yes I was naive to think it would be square
as Colin wrote you get fed up with them just sitting there useless so I was pleased to be able to use it after doctoring

Nigel


----------

